# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  Where to buy a Ubuntu phone?

## jiapei100

I'd really love to purchase a Ubuntu Phone http://www.ubuntu.com/phone
But, where can I pay the money and buy one?

Cheers
Pei

----------


## grahammechanical

At this moment in time you cannot purchase a Ubuntu phone. They do not exist. But Ubuntu phones will be for sale sometime during this year. Read all about it.

http://insights.ubuntu.com/news/pres...und-the-globe/




> Development programmes have begun with the partners to provide smartphones with a superior user experience on mid to high end hardware for consumers around the world. Devices will be available to buy online through bq, Meizu and at Ubuntu.com.


Regards.

----------


## coffeecat

Not a support request.

_Thread moved to Mobile Technology Discussions._

----------


## grahammechanical

In this recent interview Mark Shuttleworth says that the release of Ubuntu phones has been pushed back a little bit and the release of Ubuntu tablets has been brought forward so that both will be released during the third quarter of this year (July, August, September)

http://www.mobileworldlive.com/interview-ceo-canonical

Regards.

----------


## slooksterpsv

You could get like a Nexus 4 and push the Ubuntu Touch image to it. But yeah there's not one yet. If you want to try it out and satisfy your thirst, download the ubuntu-emulator and x86 emulator image =D. It's fun.

----------

